# Teflon Coated Shirts



## Its Embroidered (Jan 25, 2014)

I have an "Edwards Service Mates style 1750" shirt that has Dupont teflon fabric protector on/in it. Does anyone have any experience with embroidering on this type of shirt? I'm looking for what needle and backing to use, specifically...but if you have other information you can offer, that would be great too.

Thanks!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Does the fabric look or feel really different besides being a bit stiffer than some fabrics? Is it an Edwards Garments style? I'm not familiar with this style but I've embroidered many shirts and aprons with fabric protector without any problems. I use what I normally use, 75/11 BP with a soft, med/heavy cutaway.


----------

